# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Nordyke v. King

## pdavis

Audio of today's (01/15/2009) Nordyke v. King oral argument in front of 9th circuit panel. 

http://www.ca9.uscourts.gov/media/vi..._id=0000002641

----------

